# In Praise of Melda Production



## robgb (May 26, 2020)

When I first started hearing about this company's plugins, they seemed a little suspect to me. Because of the way they LOOKED, I thought they might not be top tier material. Yet when I tried them they sounded great.

Well, they're now on Version 14.05 and if anyone ever asks me for a recommendation, this is the company I recommend. Their free package has pretty much anything you would ever need, including a nice algorithmic reverb and a convolution reverb. If you pay a few bucks you can get rid of the nag bar at the bottom of each plugin and because visual design is important to me (meaningless to some, I get it), I paid the small fee when it went half price. Oh, and if you don't like the way the plugins look, you can pretty much redesign them with the Style button.

I have since gone on to buy several more of their plugins, including MReverb when it went on sale for half price (they frequently have sales and do 50% off on four of their plugins each week), and this morning, when I downloaded the EXPANSION 1 presets (free) from the user exchange, I was pleasantly surprised to find a few dozen presets with names that perfectly match (and sound like) the Bricasti M7 reverb IRs that are now hard to find on the Internet. And, of course, they sound amazing.

I've spent a lot of money on Waves and other plugins, but more and more I find myself defaulting to Melda. The quality is very high and level of control they give you is, I think, unprecedented. Some might even be scared away by their complexity. But I strongly recommend these plugins. Even if all you ever get are the free ones.


----------



## sostenuto (May 26, 2020)

Some usage over several years, but encouraged to focus more. Downloading v14.05 versions now.

Couple pricier/Intro products of interest as well ..... MSoundFactory and MTurboReverb. Both well beyond personal skill set, yet interested to enjoy some early exposure with Demos.

User Exchg ??

THX !


----------



## robgb (May 26, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> MTurboReverb


MTurboReverb is a fantastic plugin that I can't afford. But you can seriously do a LOT with MReverb and MConvolutionMB, both very affordable, especially when on sale.



sostenuto said:


> User Exchg ??


When you open the presets folder there's a button you can press to download presets from the user exchange.


----------



## sostenuto (May 26, 2020)

robgb said:


> MTurboReverb is a fantastic plugin that I can't afford. But you can seriously do a LOT with MReverb and MConvolutionMB, both very affordable, especially when on sale.
> 
> 
> When you open the presets folder there's a button you can press to download presets from the user exchange.



 .... Did not mean to imply $164. is 'affordable', but right now much better than regular $328. 
Will enjoy Demo for now and learn a bit. 

(*edit*) THX for Expansion 1 note. Fine content there ! 

Regards


----------



## robgb (May 26, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> .... Did not mean to imply $164. is 'affordable', but right now much better than regular $328.
> Will enjoy Demo for now and learn a bit.
> 
> Regards


I think $164 is too high for any reverb, especially when there are many, many alternatives. Even if it IS an amazing reverb. And $328 is outrageous. Which is why I went for MReverb instead of MTurboReverb. MReverb cost me about twenty-two dollars on sale and has enough editable parameters to make me happy. When I say affordable, I simply mean what I'm WILLING to afford.


----------



## kitekrazy (May 26, 2020)

They are blown off because they don't look pretty. These can be very complex apps even their free ones. I plan to own Melda everything someday. BTW their license is a lifetime license and no machine limit.


----------



## robgb (May 26, 2020)

kitekrazy said:


> They are blown off because they don't look pretty.


Yep. But you can make them look pretty if you're so inclined. They give you that option.


----------



## Fa (May 26, 2020)

robgb said:


> When I first started hearing about this company's plugins, they seemed a little suspect to me. Because of the way they LOOKED, I thought they might not be top tier material. Yet when I tried them they sounded great.



+1 I loved quality/price, and commercial policy as well. Good stuff, nice company.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 26, 2020)

Poweful, and consistently good quality. Unattractive (though far better now than years ago) and not the best UX design is the trade-off, and I found their prices a little too high vs. the competition unless on sale. I've toyed with buying more than the 2 I have, but I've never really felt the desire, and typically reach for other solutions.

Definitely worth checking out their solutions to see if their products "click" with you. They simply didn't for me.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (May 26, 2020)

Their Autodynamic EQ is outstanding I find.It is on every track I made.


----------



## crandallwarren (May 26, 2020)

I use Mautoalign from time to time. It’sa chapter alternative to the SoundRadix auto align. I also had a project where we just could not find a reverb that the singer liked on her voice and one of the Melda convolution ones turned out to be the one ☝️


----------



## Technostica (May 27, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> .... Did not mean to imply $164. is 'affordable', but right now much better than regular $328.


$139 at AudioDeluxe right now when you add it to the cart.


----------



## bill5 (May 31, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> .... Did not mean to imply $164. is 'affordable', but right now much better than regular $328.
> Will enjoy Demo for now and learn a bit.
> 
> (*edit*) THX for Expansion 1 note. Fine content there !
> ...


??? Maybe I am misunderstanding what you're referring to but FYI https://www.meldaproduction.com/effects/reverb


Note Turbo on sale for $83. Still far too rich for my blood but FYI

Also from the site "Every week we hand pick four plugins you can get for half the usual price!"

I have heard great things about these, just haven't gotten around to checking out the free bundle.


----------



## Rctec (May 31, 2020)

I truly love their plug-Ins!


----------



## robgb (May 31, 2020)

bill5 said:


> ??? Maybe I am misunderstanding what you're referring to but FYI https://www.meldaproduction.com/effects/reverb
> 
> 
> Note Turbo on sale for $83. Still far too rich for my blood but FYI
> ...


That's LE, the light version.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (May 31, 2020)

I recently tested their free MAutoPitch plugin, looking for a more CPU-friendly option than Auto-Tune or Waves Tune Real Time to use on some heavily stacked background vocals. It is lighter on DSP and sounds pretty good -- I'll give the rest of their stuff a closer look!


----------



## bill5 (Jun 1, 2020)

robgb said:


> That's LE, the light version.


ah my bad. 

I will say I think their UIs have improved. Still not great but not horrible. Has that flat Valhalla look which I confess I never liked anyway, but if it wasn't so washed out looking it would help!


----------



## robgb (Jun 2, 2020)

bill5 said:


> ah my bad.
> 
> I will say I think their UIs have improved. Still not great but not horrible. Has that flat Valhalla look which I confess I never liked anyway, but if it wasn't so washed out looking it would help!


The UI can be changed. There are multiple styles and you can change the colors in any way that suits you.


----------



## bill5 (Jun 2, 2020)

I forgot you mentioned that  Can you do that w/the free bundle?


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 2, 2020)

robgb said:


> The UI can be changed. There are multiple styles and you can change the colors in any way that suits you.



But that's probably just the colour scheme and the style of the controls, or does it go further than that?


----------

